# North Korea



## sharik

a man from my local forum had been there a couple of years ago and made some pics of NK -















































as you see, life is ok out there; he also says it has no problems with food, which is of high quality and natural, and that there's no crime as such, the country is very safe.


----------



## rightwinger

sharik said:


> a man from my local forum had been there a couple of years ago and made some pics of NK -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you see, life is ok out there; he also says it has no problems with food, which is of high quality and natural, and that there's no crime as such, the country is very safe.



North Korea is very careful about what you are allowed to take pictures of aren't they?





.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I notice their is no pics of the rural parts of the country.


----------



## sharik

rightwinger said:


> North Korea is very careful about what you are allowed to take pictures of aren't they?



maybe they are, but the photos are real and made by a tourist; his personal account of what he seen and experienced is also in huge contradiction with how Western media portrays the country.


----------



## rightwinger

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea is very careful about what you are allowed to take pictures of aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they are, but the photos are real and made by a tourist; his personal account of what he seen and experienced is also in huge contradiction with how Western media portrays the country.
Click to expand...


You mean like when they print pictures like this?


----------



## sharik

JakeStarkey said:


> I notice their is no pics of the rural parts of the country.


----------



## sharik

rightwinger said:


> You mean like when they print pictures like this?



what's that picture?


----------



## rightwinger

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like when they print pictures like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's that picture?
Click to expand...


It shows the power grid of North Korea compared to its neighbors


----------



## depotoo

Propaganda at its finest...


----------



## sharik

rightwinger said:


> It shows the power grid of North Korea compared to its neighbors



nk does have power outages every now and then, the picture shows the moment of blackout, should have been taken when all is ok in there.


----------



## rightwinger

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the power grid of North Korea compared to its neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nk does have power outages every now and then, the picture shows the moment of blackout, should have been taken when all is ok in there.
Click to expand...


The entire nation "blacks out"?


----------



## sharik

depotoo said:


> Propaganda at its finest...



blinkers much?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The village is a "Potemkin" village.

The other images are representative of SK rural areas.


----------



## sharik

rightwinger said:


> The entire nation "blacks out"?



that's unlikely, but the pic you posted might have been doctored by the CIA or FBI etc, its a normal practice with them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, NK has problems like this.


----------



## rightwinger

Here’s How Lousy Life Is in North Korea

– Annual GDP per capita is about $1,800, which ranks 197th in the world, according to the CIA World Factbook. GDP is 28 times higher in the United States and 18 times higher in South Korea.

– About half of North Korea's population of 24 million lives in "extreme poverty," according to the KUNI report. These people subsist on corn and kimchi and "are severely restricted in access to fuel for cooking and heating."

– One-third of children are stunted, due to malnutrition, according to the World Food Program.

– The average life expectancy, 69, has fallen by five years since the early 1980s, according to the blog North Korea Economy Watch. The blog notes that those figures are based on official statistics, so the real numbers could be even lower.

– Inflation may be as high as 100 percent, due to mismanagement of the currency.

– Most workers earn $2 to $3 per month in pay from the government. Some work on the side or sell goods in local markets, earning an extra $10 per month or so.

– Most homes and apartments are heated by open fireplaces burning wood or briquettes. Many lack flush toilets.

– Electric power is sporadic and unreliable, with homes that have electricity often receiving just a few hours per day.


----------



## sharik

JakeStarkey said:


> The other images are representative of SK rural areas.



look at the poster to the left -


----------



## Moonglow

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the power grid of North Korea compared to its neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nk does have power outages every now and then, the picture shows the moment of blackout, should have been taken when all is ok in there.
Click to expand...

You are going with that?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sharik said:


> a man from my local forum had been there a couple of years ago and made some pics of NK -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you see, life is ok out there; he also says it has no problems with food, which is of high quality and natural, and that there's no crime as such, the country is very safe.


It looks like a Workers Paradise! Our Democrats would like us to be more like North Korea


----------



## JakeStarkey

sharik said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other images are representative of SK rural areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the poster to the left -
Click to expand...

Sharik, you misunderstand.  Yes, the pictures are of NK, but the rural images are similar to SK.


----------



## sharik

rightwinger said:


> Here’s How Lousy Life Is in North Korea



citing yet another Western propaganda source in accordance with US party line?


----------



## JakeStarkey

IAW with facts, sharik.

You gave us the Potemkin village image, which is indeed propaganda.


----------



## Moonglow

I noticed in the pics there are no free roaming cats and dogs.......Only char-broiled ones..


----------



## sharik

JakeStarkey said:


> Sharik, you misunderstand.



sorry, my English fails me at times, for its not my first language.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Moonglow said:


> I noticed in the pics there are no free roaming cats and dogs.......Only char-broiled ones..


To be honest, that has been the case, at least in my experiences, the last forty years when I have visited SK.

Many Americans there develop a like for roasted puppy.


----------



## rightwinger

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s How Lousy Life Is in North Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citing yet another Western propaganda source in accordance with US party line?
Click to expand...


You can't argue their GDP
They are 197 out of 211 countries. You are welcome to provide another source

You can't argue their life expectancy of 69 which is reported by North Korea itself. I would guess their numbers ignore a lot of deaths


----------



## sharik

JakeStarkey said:


> You gave us the Potemkin village image,



btw, Potemkin villages did in fact exist. Catherine The Great wasn't stupid or blind. European press of the time was no different from today West's and had concoted that story simply out of malice and jealousy for the Russian Empire's achievements, as it always has been with the West.


----------



## sharik

rightwinger said:


> You can't argue their GDP



statistics is merely a propaganda tool. GDP is rigged.



rightwinger said:


> You can't argue their life expectancy of 69 which is reported by North Korea itself.



you West folk live a considerable chunk of your life while being old and slaves to medics, farmacies and there bills.


----------



## rightwinger

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't argue their GDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> statistics is merely a propaganda tool. GDP is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't argue their life expectancy of 69 which is reported by North Korea itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you West folk live a considerable chunk of your life while being old and slaves to medics, farmacies and there bills.
Click to expand...


You are a new poster

You obviously don't want to engage in serious discussion. If all evidence to the contrary is either "faked" or "western propaganda"...looks like your mind is made up


----------



## sharik

rightwinger said:


> If all evidence to the contrary is either "faked" or "western propaganda"...looks like your mind is made up



well, the West has always lied, i can testify in relation to my own country, so why it would go different about NK ?


----------



## JakeStarkey

sharik said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gave us the Potemkin village image,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Potemkin villages did in fact exist. Catherine The Great wasn't stupid or blind. European press of the time was no different from today West's and had concoted that story simply out of malice and jealousy for the Russian Empire's achievements, as it always has been with the West.
Click to expand...

The Potemkin villages are fact.  The principle was used by Germany to create fake villages where Jews lived happily in Nazi Germany.  NK does the same thing.  The malice shown by Sharik is aforethought, thus deliberate fabrication of the poster's part.


----------



## JakeStarkey

sharik has been brainwashed and would make a good addition to our far right citizens.


----------



## sharik

JakeStarkey said:


> The Potemkin villages are fact. The principle was used by Germany to create fake villages where Jews lived happily in Nazi Germany.



don't know as to Germans, but in Russia under Catherine The Great's rule there was no way to pull tricks of that sort. Potemkin had to build real villages and he did build them.



JakeStarkey said:


> sharik has been brainwashed and would make a good addition to our far right citizens.



i gave you photos and a witness account, and calling me brainwashed only shows how you personally are brainwashed and blinkered.


----------



## rightwinger

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all evidence to the contrary is either "faked" or "western propaganda"...looks like your mind is made up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, the West has always lied, i can testify in relation to my own country, so why it would go different about NK ?
Click to expand...


OK

Provide any data from Russia on North Koreas economy

I'm sure you can do that


----------



## JakeStarkey

sharik said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Potemkin villages are fact. The principle was used by Germany to create fake villages where Jews lived happily in Nazi Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know as to Germans, but in Russia under Catherine The Great's rule there was no way to pull tricks of that sort. Potemkin had to build real villages and he did build them.
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> sharik has been brainwashed and would make a good addition to our far right citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave you photos and a witness account, and calling me brainwashed only shows how you personally are brainwashed and blinkered.
Click to expand...

I liked your photos, sharik, but a few photos prove nothing about general conditions in rural NK.  Much of the time the rice growers are in danger of starvation, yes?


----------



## martybegan

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the power grid of North Korea compared to its neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nk does have power outages every now and then, the picture shows the moment of blackout, should have been taken when all is ok in there.
Click to expand...


LOL.


----------



## sharik

rightwinger said:


> Provide any data from Russia on North Koreas economy



she has no data on it, only uses western sources, hence personal accounts are the only info to go by.


----------



## sharik

JakeStarkey said:


> a few photos prove nothing about general conditions in rural NK.



they prove that the country can do on its own, while under western sanctions, without world markets and, unlike the west, without robbing other countries and ripping off own people by taxation and fees.



JakeStarkey said:


> Much of the time the rice growers are in danger of starvation, yes?



no.


----------



## Moonglow

JakeStarkey said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed in the pics there are no free roaming cats and dogs.......Only char-broiled ones..
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, that has been the case, at least in my experiences, the last forty years when I have visited SK.
> 
> Many Americans there develop a like for roasted puppy.
Click to expand...

Got to be better than charred possum..


----------



## sharik

notice how CNN portrays NK - 3DPRK exhibition photos - CNN.com - done in a style as if there's no life there but only some weird goings on.


----------



## rightwinger

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide any data from Russia on North Koreas economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has no data on it, only uses western sources, hence personal accounts are the only info to go by.
Click to expand...


Sharik

Can I play too?

We all know that the  low life Russian propaganda machine honors a despotic regime like is found in North Korea. After all, it was the Russians who propped them up during the Korean War and supported them for 40 years


----------



## Indofred

rightwinger said:


> One-third of children are stunted, due to malnutrition, according to the World Food Program.



As with every country the US imposes sanctions against, even when that country has never attacked the US, but the US has attacked it.


----------



## Indofred

As many will know, I post a photo thread about Indonesia, showing unedited images of real life in that country.
I would love to go to North Korea and do the same thing.


----------



## ThirdTerm

North Korea only launched the earth observation satellite and calls its launches part of a peaceful space programme. Since it did not pose any threat to the United States or its allies, we need to accept that even North Koreans have a legitimate need for commercial satellites. Koreans are unusually quarrelsome and adept at getting on each others' nerves and I see this dispute as another episode of a Korean soap opera that we should not get involved. But the Korean lobby seems to be too influential in the US as a lot of American lawmakers are acting like paid Korean agents.


----------



## sharik

rightwinger said:


> the low life Russian propaganda machine honors a despotic regime like is found in North Korea.



got any examples of that?


----------



## Unkotare

I wonder how many turnips this poor sap is being paid to post this obvious propaganda?


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> As many will know, I post a photo thread about Indonesia, showing unedited images of real life in that country.
> I would love to go to North Korea and do the same thing.






By all means, gnat.


----------



## Indofred

One wonders what threat NK was to the US of A when American troops were sent there to support the South Korean mass murdering dictator.
You do realise you entered the war to support a mass murdering dictator, don't you?


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> One wonders what threat NK was to the US of A when American troops were sent there.....




Only if "one" is an impotent, anti-American gnat completely ignorant of history.


----------



## Samson

Indofred said:


> One wonders what threat NK was to the US of A when American troops were sent there to support the South Korean mass murdering dictator.
> You do realise you entered the war to support a mass murdering dictator, don't you?



Correct.

Syngman "The Lesser Evil" Rhee


----------



## Indofred

Samson said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders what threat NK was to the US of A when American troops were sent there to support the South Korean mass murdering dictator.
> You do realise you entered the war to support a mass murdering dictator, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Syngman "The Lesser Evil" Rhee
Click to expand...


Interesting.
You say the US supported as mass murdering dictator because he wasn't as bad a mass murdering dictator as the potential mass murdering dictator in the north.

Why not just leave them to fight it out?
The war would have been far shorter, less people killed/injured/displaced, and there would have been no non Korean troops killed.
Then add the idiot commies would probably have won, but their daft system broken down by common sense over time, much as we see in Vietnam.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders what threat NK was to the US of A when American troops were sent there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if "one" is an impotent, anti-American gnat completely ignorant of history.
Click to expand...


Excellent - Please give us a list of the threats to the US from North Korea at the start of the war.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders what threat NK was to the US of A when American troops were sent there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if "one" is an impotent, anti-American gnat completely ignorant of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent - Please give us a list of the threats to the US from North Korea at the start of the war.
Click to expand...




Spoken like a gnat from a gnat's point of view.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders what threat NK was to the US of A when American troops were sent there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if "one" is an impotent, anti-American gnat completely ignorant of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent - Please give us a list of the threats to the US from North Korea at the start of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a gnat from a gnat's point of view.
Click to expand...


You have no idea, so you post an insult instead.

Pathetic


----------



## HenryBHough

Look for 11 months of madness from North Korea.

They understand that America is leaderless and without resolve so have quite possibly only that long to romp.  Will they hold anything back in case Americans are sufficiently stupid as to repeat the mistake of the last two presidential elections?  Somehow I doubt they're counting on that.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders what threat NK was to the US of A when American troops were sent there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if "one" is an impotent, anti-American gnat completely ignorant of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent - Please give us a list of the threats to the US from North Korea at the start of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a gnat from a gnat's point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea, so you post an insult instead.
> 
> Pathetic
Click to expand...





I didn't cause your myopia, gnat.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders what threat NK was to the US of A when American troops were sent there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if "one" is an impotent, anti-American gnat completely ignorant of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent - Please give us a list of the threats to the US from North Korea at the start of the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a gnat from a gnat's point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea, so you post an insult instead.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't cause your myopia, gnat.
Click to expand...


As I said, totally unable to answer (because there was no threat to the US from Korea), so we just get insults.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Why are there no cars on the road?
You wont see traffic that light in the US at three in the morning.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sharik said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the power grid of North Korea compared to its neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nk does have power outages every now and then, the picture shows the moment of blackout, should have been taken when all is ok in there.
Click to expand...


  The whole damn country?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sharik said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other images are representative of SK rural areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the poster to the left -
Click to expand...


  Photoshop ....you know how those N. Koreans are.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Indofred said:


> As many will know, I post a photo thread about Indonesia, showing unedited images of real life in that country.
> I would love to go to North Korea and do the same thing.



   We'd love for you to go to north korea as well.
Maybe you and Dennis Rodman can hook up and plan a trip together,I hear he has access.


----------



## watchingfromafar

*N. Korea: beginning of the End*

N. Korea has the raw resources to refine uranium into “enriched” uranium that can power electric producing nuclear reactors. The US should sign a twenty (20) year contract to purchase all the enriched uranium they can produce.

We can store this enriched uranium to be used in our forthcoming electric generators while giving N. Korea the needed cash to feed its people.

This is a win-win situation for N. Korea and the USA.

Comments welcome pro or con
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

<*>
9:58PM cst
07/01/2019
-


----------

